# Getting married in Ontario



## ria (Jun 29, 2009)

I am in Canada on a Bunac visa that expires next year. My partner has PR. Our plan was to appply for common law sponsorship after one year of living together but we have had the discussion 'why put off the inevitable ' and get married sooner. This would mean I would not have to apply to change status to visitor and start process of sponsorship next year, I could apply for PR as soon as we are married, is that right?

Does anyone know if this is a possibility given my status in Canada? Any help would be appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ria said:


> I am in Canada on a Bunac visa that expires next year. My partner has PR. Our plan was to appply for common law sponsorship after one year of living together but we have had the discussion 'why put off the inevitable ' and get married sooner. This would mean I would not have to apply to change status to visitor and start process of sponsorship next year, I could apply for PR as soon as we are married, is that right?
> 
> Does anyone know if this is a possibility given my status in Canada? Any help would be appreciated, thank you.


Yes, regardless of your present BUNAC status, once married your spouse may apply for spousal sponsorship.


----------

